

What is all the fuss about how you can write DSLs in Lisp? - andreyf
http://list.cs.brown.edu/pipermail/plt-scheme/2007-June/018753.html

======
silentbicycle
Good post. If you find this interesting, check out Shriram Krishnamurthi's
talk "Swine Before Perl"
([http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Talks/SwineBeforePe...](http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Talks/SwineBeforePerl/))
and/or the linked textbook.

